# For those that foster



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs are fully vaccinated, plus they are on HW and flea/tick preventative. The HW preventative protects them from most intestinal parasites. In 7 years, we have had kennel cough once (a strain that the vaccine didn't cover) and whipworms once (the HW preventative I was using didn't cover whipworms). Both were pretty much harmless and cleared up with no complications. Obviously, there is always a risk, but if your dog(s) is healthy, on preventatives and vaccinated, those risks are minimal.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You would want to have your dog's vaccinations done every year, or at least have titres done to make sure they are protected, they should have bordatella every 6 months, and keep them on heart worm preventative year round. The rescue I foster for has the vets give Capstar to remove any fleas, so I very rarely pick up a foster dog with any fleas or ticks. 

The bordatella is to prevent kennel cough, but it is like the cold virus, the vaccine will protect against most strains but not all. So if you get a foster dog that comes down with kennel cough there is a chance your dogs can catch it. I have not had that happen, but you would want to be aware that is a possibility. KC usually clears up in a week or two, dogs are normally given a course of antibiotics to prevent secondary infection.

Fostering is very rewarding, you get to enjoy a lot of different Goldens and help them on their way to good homes. If they need some TLC you get to watch them blossom. I have been fostering for four years and my dogs have never gotten picked up anything from my foster dogs.

It's good to be aware of what the foster dogs might bring into your home, but also weigh in the benefits to the foster and to you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Connor is fully vaccinated and up-to-date on all of his preventatives. When our foster Duke arrived he had a pretty bad ear infection and minor yeast-based skin irritation, but both were quickly addressed and we had no problems with cross-infection. Also, until Duke had his first vet appointment we didn't let the two dogs drink from the same bowl or share bones.

Your concerns/questions are valid, but it's a controllable circumstance.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What organization(s) are in the northern MD area? When you foster do they pay for veterinary care?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a Golden Retriever Rescue that does Northern Maryland. They have a map on their web page that shows their service area. Do you live in that area? If so you could try contacting them for more information on their fostering program.


http://www.goldheart.org/

Also most rescues will pay for all vet care of the dogs you are fostering......


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about all rescues, but in our case the vet costs, food and other needs are covered by the rescue organization. Of course, we pay for all the treats and cool toys out of our own pocket :wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have never had a problem with any of my pups catching anything from the foster pups. The vet usually wont release them if they are contangious to other pups. They give them a flea treatment and a bath if they are really stinky. My rescue pays for all the vet visits and usually the food. They gave me a supply of leashes, collars and food bowls. There is nothing better than taking a dog that needs help healthwise and seeing them blossom. 
And the rescue always makes sure that they are compatible with your dogs. If they is a problem and they dont get along, the rescue moves them to another foster home. 
You will reallly enjoy it, the only problem is not falling in love with them all wanting to keep them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you for considering fostering*

Thank you for considering fostering.
Rob has a good suggestion and so does everyone else.
Check with the Golden Ret. Rescue near you and ask about their foster program, and ask ALL YOUR QUESTIONS. They will be able to allay your fears.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have been fostering for a couple of years, some with rescue organizations,some on my own. the first thing before i pick up a dog on my own is go to the vet and get a capstar and frontline, then to the vets before we come home. my girls are all utd on shots, i have had 2 dogs come here with kennel cough, but the girls were fine. fostering is such a rewarding experiance, but it is also pretty tough when they leave for their new home. i tend to love them all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When CFGRR takes a Golden into Rescue it goes directly to the Vet Clinic we use first for a compelte physical exam and is given any necessary shots before being placed in a Foster home. If the Golden was pulled from a shelter, it is placed in Quarantine at the Vet clinic for the required number of days, then given a physcial and shots prior to being placed in Foster care. 

CFGRR requires anyone fostering who has dogs of their own, that their dogs be current on all vaccinations, be on heartworm prevention, and a flea program.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

I just registered to foster "hard to place" or senior Goldens. I have never fostered before. I currently have 2 rescue Goldens - both special needs and just plain special -special. What questions should I ask? What if my family falls in love? I'm afraid we may not be able to give up a foster Golden. In other words, I'm wondering if - for my family - if fostering may be impossible. I've never met a Golden I haven't fallen totally in love with. Am I making a mistake? I would really appreciate some feedback.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Sunshinesmom, I would recommend that you ask the rescue what their policy is on foster family adoption. It varies greatly. I think usually you are allowed to adopt if the dog hasn't been put up for the public yet. 

Good luck and thank you so much for fostering the "specials needs" and the seniors. That's where I failed! They do win you over and they are so special even beyond their "needs". If nothing else, another dog has a home!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have made contact with a local rescue. I hope to be able to foster soon. At the moment I am caring for my elderly dad so the time is not right just yet, but I definitely plan to foster as soon as I am able. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

sunshinesmom--my rescue lets all fosters have the first right to adopt their fosters. And i have taken advantage of that twice. lol It can be hard to let them go but when you see the bond between the new owner and the pup you know you have done the right thing. good luck with what you are going to do.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

booklady said:


> Sunshinesmom, I would recommend that you ask the rescue what their policy is on foster family adoption. It varies greatly. I think usually you are allowed to adopt if the dog hasn't been put up for the public yet.


LOL. That varies from group to group, too. I had Danny for 6 months and took him to every adoptathon for all 6 months. By then I had gotten attached and he wasn't garnering much interest (he was a spazoid back then) so I adopted him.

On the other hand, I never put Jasper on the available list. I knew that he would get snatched up because he was so quiet and calm. So I just went ahead and signed the papers.

Oh, and our rescue does it the same as BeauShel's rescue. The foster has first right to adopt. Which I have obviously done twice now.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you - everyone - for your feedback. I haven't heard from the organization yet. I guess if I get no response by next week I'll contact another. It could be because of where we live. There is no Golden Rescue in my area. The closest is at least an hour away. I wish I were rich. I would quit my job and start my own Golden rescue. There's nothing that would make me happier than to spend my days caring for Golden Retrievers and making them as happy as they make me feel.


----------

